# Random rock climbing pictures



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2006)

I've got a new path on a wall that's kicking my ASS. 

































^^The last pic is the path that's kicking my ass. It's pretty difficult, and tonight I finally beat it. I didn't beat it the way I wanted to, or the way I WANT to, but I beat it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








As you can see husband had to show me up on a couple of spots, and he's not the greatest photographer in the world. That's okay, Ilove him anyway.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it a rule to dress up like a commando?

Shit like I need that as a rule, I'd do it anyway... Looks fun, I want to try.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 9, 2006)

hahjahha I love my bdu shorts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He loves his pants. I hate climbing in p ants unless it's my yoga pants, and I didn't feel like wearing them tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a blast.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 9, 2006)

man you would have loved rock gym in california you could climb on top of the celine and you could also free climb since the floors were pieces of chopped up rubber 

fun stuff you look really good at it


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_Is it a rule to dress up like a commando?

Shit like I need that as a rule, I'd do it anyway... Looks fun, I want to try._

 
damn g,never climbed at a gym before? we'll have to go to the austin rock climbing gym. it's fun as shit ...plus,it's a great workout.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

You can climb the ceiling in this joint but it requires special permits and testing (they wanna make sure you're not going to kill yourself...). The floor is the chewed up rubber so you can climb to an extent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the upstairs but have never given it a chance as far as bouldering etc.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_damn g,never climbed at a gym before? we'll have to go to the austin rock climbing gym. it's fun as shit ...plus,it's a great workout._

 
Do you see me going to any gyms? The only thing I climb is the house, which is here.

I'm part ninja so I'm sure climbing will be second nature.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet! I'm a climber too...what's the grade on the route you're on? Did you do the climb with the roof work? I haven't been on "real rock" since I was 3 months preggo, but I dabble some at the climbing gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers fellow climber


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

I wholeheartedly recommend it.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarniMac* 

 
_Sweet! I'm a climber too...what's the grade on the route you're on? Did you do the climb with the ceiling? I haven't been on "real rock" since I was 3 months preggo, but I dabble some at the climbing gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheers fellow climber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to say that the reverse is 5.9...but I c ould be wrong. I really don't pay attention. 
The wall that's kicking my ass is below. I got all squiffy with my little circles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The red is the path I'm working on. The green is the path I took today. 
I am not happy with having taken this path, however, FOR NOW I'll accept it.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I want to say that the reverse is 5.9...but I c ould be wrong. I really don't pay attention. 
The wall that's kicking my ass is below. I got all squiffy with my little circles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The red is the path I'm working on. The green is the path I took today. 
I am not happy with having taken this path, however, FOR NOW I'll accept it. 


_

 
I'd be proud if I were you! Those holds are totally thin on the top of the overhang. I need some big jugs in order to pull on that shit (am I allowed to say that? lol). 
Go rub some tiger balm on your sore hands, relax in a hot bath and have yourself a beer...that always makes me feel better after a wall kicks my butt lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

Good hot shower does me well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are good holds but some of them are fucking hard to grab.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 10, 2006)

Good lord, that is freakin awesome. Much props to you Ms. thang


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

Many thanks luv.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy shit Jamie now thats hard core... hahahaha i can see myself now..  i would fall and hit my arss on the ground... lol


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

no you wouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's why you have ropes goose


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_no you wouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's why you have ropes goose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*I'd STILL fall on my ass.  Probably my head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2006)

naaaaaaaah. Only seen that happen once. 



ok.

twice.


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 18, 2006)

That's so awesome.

Oh, and BTW-- I love your icon, Shimmer!  Isn't he from Banana Fish?!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 18, 2006)

It's a lot of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And, I have NO idea...an LJ person made it.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

































Ha. I had a photographer again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Watching someone climb, unless you're involved in some way, is like watching linoleum curl, so he shot whilst I traversed. He was going to belay me, but...too many kids in the gym hanging off all the ropes.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*





Hahahhaha and this would be why I'm not allowed to stick my hand in my husband's pants anymore. Chalk = REALLY dry hands.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 2, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Damn you and your perfect legs Spiderwoman!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

LOL thanks babeh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I've started heelhooking more, I've started changing teh shape of my legs.
I've also started doing pullups / chinups at home, and can do 4-6 underhand and 2-3 overhand.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 2, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Maybe I should try that one day hehehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going everywhere with my bike now, and doing at least 30 mins of cardio every day (I have two jobs and two degrees, so I don't have much time usually)

It better pay off soon or I'll seriously start considering getting a lipo!


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Good work!!
I don't get much cardio in, I'm afraid, and it's somewhat obvious. :/ 
I make up for it  by hitting the same route four or five times in a row and getting my heartrate up.


----------



## faifai (May 6, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

You DO have perfect legs! I am jealous, I want to be that strong and sexy when I'm a mother. Hell, right now would be good! I have a long way to go though, my asthma limits what I can do. I need to build up a tolerance to physical activity so I'm not having attacks every time I try to ride my bike 2 miles.


----------



## Shimmer (May 6, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

ooooo asthma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't envy you that. :/

Maybe you can talk to your doctor and give climbing a try? I mean, I don't do cardio like the bike or running or anything, I just hit the wall and hope I hang on. ;/


----------



## Tyester (May 9, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Goddang.... your nickname should be Legs.

Oh and if you think YOUR hand is bad, you should see mine after back day. No girl would come within ten feet of me if she knew I'd touch her with that roughness.

(i use straps tho, not chalk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shimmer (May 9, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

hot. 

Legs eh?

Wonder if Janice'd change my SN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








You don't climb?


----------



## Tyester (May 9, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_hot. 

Legs eh?

Wonder if Janice'd change my SN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








You don't climb?_

 
HAHA

The only thing I climb is the wieght scale, sister. With just wieghts and riding bikes, my hands get thrashed on. Plus I doubt I have the "grip" strength to rock climb. At least.... proportionate grip strength.


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Sissy!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*










Climbing the chimney at the gym.









On the 45 working my way over the lip to grab a rock that's just going to spit me off anyway.



He smacked me. Asshead.


----------



## Urbana (May 29, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

that is soooooo cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoy it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Bouldering last month.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*



































The first ones are  blurry because Myles didn't have the flash on and the camera sucks. But, it was fun, and I wanted to share because some of y'all have expressed interest in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The rest are of a really easy route that I just like to do to warm up.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

I should really retitle the thread, I rarely get sore anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you hon. <3


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*























War wounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually proud of my callouses and blisters.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Wow shimmer, you are built! You look great!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Thanks luv. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's loads of fun.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

























Man candy!! They are so freaking strong it's not even funny.


----------



## Willa (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, you are in a really good shape, I mean if I had to choose, I would definatly have an upper back like yours.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2007)

lol thanks babe. I enjoy it...it's a challenge, and I can choose how hard I want to work that day while still feeling accomplished.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow--that's awesome!  Now I want to try it even more than I already did!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2007)

You definitely should.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

This particular wall is 37* from the floor. It's supposed to be 45 but the contractor failed geometry apparently. blah.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 25, 2008)

well hello, your looking hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a fun way to build upper body strength. I am going to have to check out the gym here and see what they have to offer for climbing.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

Upper body, core, hand eye, muscle memory...oh yeah.

And thankyou


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2008)

From the day of the ABS regionals this year.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2008)

Mmmmm. Pump.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 23, 2008)

Too wide for the image allowances here but a decent shot of the perplexing beginning to what looks like a super fun problem.


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2008)

crossfit style results





I've got to say results for the training I've been doing have shown up rapidly. I'm pretty thrilled, tbh.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 12, 2008)

HAWT DAMN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: Apparently someone at Hard Rock recommended loose fitting clothes to my birthday buddy? I will go with your clothing advice though, Shimmer!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pps: Wrong day.. Its suppose to be 18th May, not 25th May for the rock climbing. Exciting!!!

ppps: Nice ass! haha Mine's flat. :/


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2008)

let me know how it goes!
You can wear looser clothes  but I don't like how they feel. They seem to get in the way. :/


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 12, 2008)

I will definitely let you know how it went! Not really sure if I feel safe with loose clothing because it might catch on something.. or get in the way like you said! XD

I even got the Monday off because I'm scared of sore muscles, which might disable me from working.. hehe OH and the Naughty Nauticals collection comes out on Monday too so I'll definitely be standing either outside the MAC Concept Store or MAC counter! Screw sore muscles... NN is the reason I took the day off work! Not like people have meetings or functions at the hotel on Monday mornings... hehe


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2008)

lol You shouldn't be that sore,  just don't over grip, and your forearms won't hate you the next day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And stay hydrated!

And, as far as the backside goes...squats, squats, jumps, squats, and more jumps are my friend.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2008)

I have new bruises because of this thing. *sigh*


----------



## SuSana (Jul 24, 2008)

^^^That looks fun...and hard lol.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like an amazing full body workout. Iv'e heard about rock climbing, but never done it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2008)

It's definitely a workout. My fingers and hands are rather ooky because of it, but I enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If there's a climbing area near you, you should give it a go!


----------



## pratbc (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like so much fun and an awesome workout!  I'm gonna look into it-seems much better than the usual humdrum workout routine.  
You are so fit!  Way to go!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2008)

It's definitely a workout. It wouldn't altogether replace a regular workout for most people, since I don't think most people would want to do it 3 or 4 times a week...but it's a VERY nice addition to an active lifestyle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks luv.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 2, 2008)

Wee ha! More climbing goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We went out to a local area today and spent the day defending ourselves from rabid mosquitoes and law enforcement officials. 
My hands are actually throbbing from the beating they took over the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! 




I was mid lunge there.




HUGGY BEAR!!!




Dude. It's not bleeding but...awesome.




Um. Nothing witty to insert here. Sorry. :/


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 2, 2008)

You are soooo brave! I've always wanted to try rock climbing, whether it's indoors or outdoors in nature, but I'm so afraid. I have a question though, it may come across as stupid so I apologize haha. The only thing that freaks me out about rock climbing are my hands getting scraped up. Like to me, having my hands on rocks while climbing would feel like my fingernails going down a chalkboard, know what I mean? I know, it's hard to describe! Like I feel it would give me cold chills. Do you ever get cold chills from climbing, with your hands scraping against hard rocks?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have fingernails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like at all.
I have nubs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yeah, the SOUND of fingernails against a wall or against a rock...ugh.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 11, 2008)

Rock climbing eye candy. I forgot about that stuff.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 14, 2008)

There's a point in this problem where I'm so extended it's unmanageable. :/


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow thats awesome Shimmer I feel lazy now


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2008)

lol no need to feel lazy...it's just something different people do is all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And thank you!


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2009)

It's been awhile.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

OMG you climb without a rope!!! I would be dead on my ass!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2009)

Sometimes.
Most of the time...actually.

But I like rope climbing as well.  I need to start just training up, over all. Get stronger.

YOU...missy...need to come see me.


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

*Re: oh my  word I am SORE.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The first ones are  blurry because Myles didn't have the flash on and the camera sucks. But, it was fun, and I wanted to share because some of y'all have expressed interest in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The rest are of a really easy route that I just like to do to warm up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, warm up, I would drop dead! But you are amazing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2009)

I love rock climbing... I don't do it... but I like the idea of it.
These are some awesome pics. You're definitely in awesome shape.
I'm trying to find a new method of working out that is actually fun and this could be it. Currently, I box so rock climbing could help with my upper body strength.
yay!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 1, 2009)

Climbing is sooo fun.
You are so pro, Shimmer, it makes me jealous :3


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Haha, warm up, I would drop dead! But you are amazing._

 
no way, it's nowhere NEAR as hard as you guys think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I love rock climbing... I don't do it... but I like the idea of it.
These are some awesome pics. You're definitely in awesome shape.
I'm trying to find a new method of working out that is actually fun and this could be it. Currently, I box so rock climbing could help with my upper body strength.
yay!_

 
upper body strength, core strength, and balance! Give it a shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Climbing is sooo fun.
You are so pro, Shimmer, it makes me jealous :3_

 
psh.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

as soon as My dh and I are done with the upcoming Caveman Triathlon ...I swear I am coming...I just can't handle anything anymore strenuous right now...I am sore from follicle to toenail


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2009)

You and me both babe.


----------

